# romex clamps threads too short



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Huh? You're trying to put plastic bushings on romex clamp fittings?


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Never found the need to put them on romex connectors. I have used them on emt and rigid.


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

*I guess they wont fit cuz there not needed*



jw0445 said:


> Never found the need to put them on romex connectors. I have used them on emt and rigid.




I guess they wont fit cuz they aren't not needed


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RICK BOYD said:


> I guess they wont fit cuz they aren't not needed


No, they are never needed on a connector.

I often put them on 1-1/4" and 2" SE/R cable clamps because inspectors are idiots.  Never on romex connectors, though.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Smaller romex connectors like 1/2 and 3/4 are definitely too short to even get the locknut on properly when using a pvc junction box like the ones they sell in the Box Stores. I'm just throwing this in here so somebody else don't make the same stupid mistake I did punching holes in the sides of one thinking it would make a good j-box for a panel move. Bad idea. Don't do it. Buy a metal one. Keep your profit level high. Don't waste your time. It's a long drive to Home Depot and gas is expensive. Am I making my point clear enough? You will end up using those button things that tear up the sheath on your romex cables. It will be bad all around....................


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

so where do I find the code rule on bushings ?? 314.17 ??


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

300.4(G) Insulated Fittings. Where raceways contain 4 AWG or
larger insulated circuit conductors, and these conductors enter
a cabinet, a box, an enclosure, or a raceway, the conductors
shall be protected by an identified fitting providing a smoothly
rounded insulating surface, unless the conductors are separated
from the fitting or raceway by identified insulating material
that is securely fastened in place.
Exception: Where threaded hubs or bosses that are an integral part of a
cabinet, box, enclosure, or raceway provide a smoothly rounded or flared
entry for conductors.
Conduit bushings constructed wholly of insulating material
shall not be used to secure a fitting or raceway. The insulating
fitting or insulating material shall have a temperature rating
not less than the insulation temperature rating of the installed
conductors.


----------



## Eddie702 (Aug 7, 2015)

A manufactured fitting, romex connector, sealtight connector, flex connectors, emt connectors etc. does not need an insulating bushing unless wire larger than #4 is installed.

Rigid conduit always needs a bushing.

Does not mean they are not a good idea but the smaller size of fittings sometimes does not have enough thread on it to install them.

They used to make a product called an "insuliner" kind of like a red head that you could slide in the pipe or fitting. 

Don't even know if they are still available

I think bushings are a good idea on PVC TAs as I have seen wire getting "skinned" when pulling without a bushing


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Eddie702 said:


> I think bushings are a good idea on PVC TAs as I have seen wire getting "skinned" when pulling without a bushing


Bushings are required on PVC connectors (male adapters, T/A's, whatever you call them) the same as if they were EMT connectors.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Are you an industrial electrician?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddie702 (Aug 7, 2015)

@HackWork

Bushings are not required on EMT connectors unless the wire is larger that #4 as far as I know. Am I missing something??


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Eddie702 said:


> @HackWork
> 
> Bushings are not required on EMT connectors unless the wire is larger that #4 as far as I know. Am I missing something??


No, you are correct.

And they are required for PVC connectors the same way. 

You mentioned that you think they are a good idea on PVC, I just wanted to make it clear that they are required on PVC just like they are on EMT (with conductors #4 or larger). 

Some people think that bushings aren't required on PVC connectors at all.


----------



## Eddie702 (Aug 7, 2015)

@HackWork,

Got it. Yeah, I have seen that. PVC with no bushings, just because it's plastic it still cuts pretty good.


----------

